# New season plans & goals,



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

As a new snowboard season approaches what do you hope to accomplish or what is on your to do list.

Enter some slalom and GS races. 
Take my first trip to Colorado. 
Hope to board lots of powder.
Try hard-booting

So what is your plan, goals or hopes this new season???


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Crush your enemies. 
See them driven before you. 
Hear the lamentations of their women.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Have many friends.....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Stand without pain or numbness! 

Stop having back to back debilitating health problems! (…I'm not _that_ freakin' old FFS!!) 

Experience a full and complete fusion recovery and receive medical clearance to get on a snowboard sometime *before* late March or April! 

Remain smoke free!! (28 days so far today!) :cheer: :crazy2: 




…not knockin' ya SDW, but I thought most of this got covered in that other "season's goals" thread? (proly should expect to get a little bit of sarcasm in the responses!)  :shrug:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bring on the sarcasm, hope your snowboarding by March, cognates on 28 days....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Not get fuckin' hurt, that's a tough one for me.

Year before last I consciously made an effort to be more careful.
There were times when I chose a different line, just encase.

That was the best year I've ever had. 3/4 of the way through, I came to the realization that boundaries meant nothing to me, I could go wherever I wanted, ropes were there simply to do jumps over.

As long as I could get back to the lift, I could go anywhere I wanted.

I kinda through that out the window last year & it cost me.
The beginning of the season sucked, I didn't go that much.
Was kinda waiting for better conditions.

After missing a lot of the beginning of the season.
Got wrapped around a tree & blew out my knee, the day before my 39th birthday

Wrecked my whole season.

I want this year to be the best ever.
Gotta remember that I'm not superhuman.
At least for the first 3/4 of the season, that last quarter won't matter.

Cause I will be superhuman.
MWA HA HA HA.


TT



.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

70+ days minimum

kill,kill,kill

that's all


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> 70+ days minimum
> 
> kill,kill,kill
> 
> that's all


I'll take that bet and raise you an additional 15+ days of hiking/BC riding.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I really want to progress in park and ground tricks, spins, etc. Pick up a little more speed as well. I'm definitely not going in the bomber direction, but I want to increase my speed a little. Get in as many days as possible and hit Snowshoe at some point!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Bag the arm










and the creek


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

being able to carve switch.
some ground tricks and possibly get some air.:laughat:


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

More practice with switch so I can go off and land jumps switch. Do 360s. Maybe hit some rails. Have a 45+ day season (hopefully some sweet weather), and NOT GET HURT! Jacked my knee on a sticky ass wallride this spring on a tiny ass board just messing around and I hope it holds up... Most of all have fun.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Fewdfreak said:


> More practice with switch so I can go off and land jumps switch. Do 360s. Maybe hit some rails. Have a 45+ day season (hopefully some sweet weather), and NOT GET HURT! Jacked my knee on a sticky ass wallride this spring on a tiny ass board just messing around and I hope it holds up... Most of all have fun.


I feel you on the knee...I got into a car accident last summer and slammed my knee into the bottom of the dashboard/steering wheel...not sure which. Nasty bruise and swelling but nothing crazy. However, it can get a little "funny". Last season I was fine, but I really want to make some gains this season with small jumps, ground tricks, spins, playing off natural features etc...and don't want a wipe out to throw everything out. I picked up a softer board this year for this purpose - my other board was mid flex, but I'm pretty short/small, and it felt stiff as hell. I couldn't even press with it or pull the nose up an inch without considerable effort. It would snap back down and felt even stiffer in the middle. This one I can pop the nose up a bit more...but I still can't flex it past the back binding and on to the tail. Practice, practice, practice. But I saw flex tests for this board and soft ones like it and they use their body weight and bend it all the way to the tail. No real muscle involved at all. :shrug: I was looking into getting another board for more all mountain riding since I was figuring this would be too soft once I pick speed up on the slopes...but shit it certainly doesn't flex like a really soft board for me so I think I'll wait it out and see how it rides. More mid/soft is how it feels. It is on the shorter side though so I'll have to take that into consideration. I'll still probably need something a bit longer/damper for that east coast crud.

Sorry...kind of went off into my thoughts a bit there!


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Get more tricks in my arsenal:

Lock in my 360s and make them more stylish/effortless
Land a few 540s
Learn backside 360s
Work on 270 on and off rails/boxes
Dial in my frontside boardslide a little more
Frontflip
Get my switch riding even better and do some tricks coming in switch
Get more comfortable on larger jumps
BUUUTTTEERRR


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

radiomuse210 said:


> ….I picked up a softer board this year for this purpose - my other board was mid flex, but I'm pretty short/small, and it felt stiff as hell. I couldn't even press with it or pull the nose up an inch without considerable effort. It would snap back down and felt even stiffer in the middle. This one I can pop the nose up a bit more...but I still can't flex it past the back binding and on to the tail. Practice, practice, practice. *But I saw flex tests for this board and soft ones like it and they use their body weight and bend it all the way to the tail. No real muscle involved at all.* :shrug: I was looking into getting another board for more all mountain riding since I was figuring this would be too soft once I pick speed up on the slopes...but shit it certainly doesn't flex like a really soft board for me so I think I'll wait it out and see how it rides. More mid/soft is how it feels. It is on the shorter side though so I'll have to take that into consideration. I'll still probably need something a bit longer/damper for that east coast crud.
> 
> Sorry...kind of went off into my thoughts a bit there!


Uhmm! I know from your posts, you're not a total NooB and have been riding for a few years! But I thought I'd ask you this question anyway,.. 

Have you ever checked out something like Snowboardaddiction.com's buttering tutorials? As I understand the process, it shouldn't require a lot of muscling! Shifting body position should do most of the work of raising the nose or tail! At least for a straight press anyway!

I believe they have a short free sample/preview of that tutorial on their site! 

I only bring this up because even though I'm a pretty big guy,.. learning to butter & press that 163W full camber, Arbor Roundhouse of mine? That would have been damn near impossible if it required all muscle to do it! It's a directional, set back deck, with a much stiffer tail than nose, etc. etc! 

Thought I'd throw that out there for your consideration! Hope it helps! :shrug:


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

Go fast. Have fun. Try not to get fired for missing too much work.

Hopefully I can accomplish those goals.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Dont get hurt and bone in a snow cave.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Ride with TT


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

step up the park game, just to make the riding of mole hills more interesting. Work on my airs. Head west and show 'em (and myself) I can haul them big lines.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I want to ride every low risk line in BCC


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Miss the first tree and the one behind it.....


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

1)Purchase condo in Colorado - just did this last week and could not be happier about it
2)Purchase used vehicle to use in Colorado - just did this last week and also very happy about it. Got the offiical car of Colorado (Suburu Outback)
3) Get sons excited about using condo this winter and participating snowboard club - done, but still need to get them new gear (little feet grow quickly)
4) get some private lessons for myself. I'm still working on linking turns  but not bad for a Mom in her 40s I think.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Great inspirational reading! Here's my list:


Ride more days than last season (14+).
Become an Intermediate rider.
Down all four 180s.
Learn to butter properly.
Learn how to ride pow.
Break my previous personal speed record (58.1 km/h).
Get through another season without injuries.
Snowboard in Japan.
Ride with ETM.
Try at least one of ETMs boards in the conditions it was built for.
Return ETMs board undamaged.
Ride with at least one more member of this forum.
Try as many different boards as possible.
Reach satisfaction with my gear and stop buying new gear all the fucking time.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> [*]Reach satisfaction with my gear and stop buying new gear all the fucking time.
> [/LIST]


:whiteflag:it will never happen


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

Visit Crested Butte
Get more days on the snow than last year (~55 days)
Hit bigger jumps / drops

Front Range Problems:
Survive I-70
Find better accommodations than last year (sleeping in a truck is uncomfortable)


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> :whiteflag:it will never happen


That's why I placed it last.  No but seriously, I mean reach some kind of equilibrium where new gear just replaces old and worn out gear, and where I have gear that doesn't get worn out in just a few days...


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Figure out a good system for bailing on work without my boss knowing (on pow days)


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Steezus Christ said:


> Ride with TT


NOICE.

I hear it's pretty fun.


TT


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Deacon said:


> Head west and show 'em (and myself) I can haul them big lines.


+1

This season is going to be about big lines and bc. Might need a refresher avy course.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

if heading West, don't expect smooth sailing. 



















This is the new reality of the west


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Stop buying new gear now is my #1 new season goal. Starting this thread 4 days ago I had 21 boards! Now 23.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> Stop buying new gear now is my #1 new season goal. Starting this thread 4 days ago I had 21 boards! Now 23.


I know what you mean. I'm tryin' to get rid of them.

But every gawd damn day I end up bringing one home like a lost puppy.


Oh you poor little snowboard. Does nobody love you?
Awe come here, I'll love you Mr snowboard.
You can come & live with me.


TT


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

You need to drive further west deagol .


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I know what you mean. I'm tryin' to get rid of them.
> 
> But every gawd damn day I end up bringing one home like a lost puppy.
> 
> ...


Yep! :yahoo::cheer: Good news is I did sell 9 last year..... all to good homes.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

mhaas said:


> You need to drive further west deagol .


Sierra Nevada ?


----------



## RustyOregon (Sep 8, 2014)

Have fun.
Ride often, even after work.
Dial in my new setup.
Find more pow.
Ride steeps. 
Be early. 
Not get so angry at the idiots.
Make my lunch


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> +1
> 
> This season is going to be about big lines and bc.


+1 
If the season is again shity over here, we'll hopefully hit a good window out west and further north west :dance1:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> +1
> If the season is again shity over here, we'll hopefully hit a good window out west and further north west :dance1:


Pretty sure this season is gonna be loads better than last for you guys. Are you planning a heli trip this year again?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Pretty sure this season is gonna be loads better than last for you guys. Are you planning a heli trip this year again?


There's no rule... but I can't remember having had two bad winters in a row, so my hopes are high. 

Yep. This time it's gonna be first a week in CO (base in Breck), and then the heli week in AK


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> There's no rule... but I can't remember having had two bad winters in a row, so my hopes are high.
> 
> Yep. This time it's gonna be first a week in CO (base in Breck), and then the heli week in AK


Good luck. When are you in Breck? Hoping to get a few heli days at Whistler this March myself.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

I Just want to ride some powder this year. Spent a full month in western Canada early this year. Missed out on snowfall by two days either side:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Dirrty (Oct 6, 2014)

Plan on progressing my riding of course. Making the bridge between freestyle and natural terrain. Flat land tricks to keep me from going mental. Hopefully hike Lassen and Shasta. If the snow behaves hike the couloir on castle peak.

And buck the trends

Oh and dont worry about having to many snowboards, it just means that your boards dont wear out as fast if you spread the love.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

We have had at least two bad seasons in a row in Utah  then again our bad years are still better than most places.
My goals this year are: land a 3 off a cliff drop, clean up my 360's and learn them switch, fix my BS 1's, I tend to land really tail heavy and wash out because I'm a wuss. Stop being a puss on rails and um. that's about it, get many days on the hill and have more fun than others.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Continue my progression riding switch, first trip to Colorado. Race GS, slalom, & BX.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

RustyOregon said:


> Have fun.
> Ride often, even after work.
> Dial in my new setup.
> Find more pow.
> ...


These are the best goals I've seen, especially the ones I bolded. We should carpool.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Shred......WTF:RantExplode:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Good luck. When are you in Breck? Hoping to get a few heli days at Whistler this March myself.


March 19-27th http://www.snowboardingforum.com/intermountain-us/144257-march-co-trip.html

Tensely monitoring the Colorado Conditions thread this season :laugh:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

:#1 on my list
Keep up with my 10YO as he is bombing down the run :snowboard4::snowboard4:
after that 
maybe switch and try a box/ baby jump (test out the fixed knee)
:skateboarding1:


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

My goal (yes only one, really) is to actually be able to snowboard! Sound weird? Well, I'm truly a newbie....I snowboarded once last season, and that was my first time ever. My day consisted of hours on the training hill. I can go down the hill straight with no problem, but I *really* need to work on the "S curves" in order to be able to control my speed. Until I've mastered that basic skill, I won't even be able to actually go down a real hill!

I think I'll be able to get the hang of it. I can't wait to try!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

dsdavis said:


> My goal (yes only one, really) is to actually be able to snowboard! Sound weird? Well, I'm truly a newbie....I snowboarded once last season, and that was my first time ever. My day consisted of hours on the training hill. I can go down the hill straight with no problem, but I *really* need to work on the "S curves" in order to be able to control my speed. Until I've mastered that basic skill, I won't even be able to actually go down a real hill!
> 
> I think I'll be able to get the hang of it. I can't wait to try!


Keep it up! I spent a while on the bunny slopes making sure I knew how to stop and slow down on my heel edge. Getting boots that properly fit (I started out wearing boots too big) helped a lot. I found that once I got past that first hurdle of learning how to balance myself and get down some basic turns, the progression really picked up. Soon enough I wasn't falling anymore - and now I can feel when I do get lazy and catch an edge - I can either catch myself and not fall or I do end up tipping over but push myself back up with my hands before I actually hit the ground. Haha I actually remember the first time I looked down at myself riding and I LOOKED like a snowboarder. Not sure if that makes sense. 

Where are you riding?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

1. Ride pow.
2. Fuck the system.




Hmmm I may have said this before... but persistence is key.


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

That does make sense, radiomuse! I can't wait until I have that awareness of actually "being a snowboarder!"

I live in Philadelphia, and have only been to Blue Mountain.

Are "bunny hills" the training hills or the green trails? I've never really known.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Bunny hills are usually the training hills,That's were u see something that looks like aftermath on the battlefield with people laying around in pain. Some resorts mark them green anyway although I don't think it can count as green. Actual green green is were you progress from bunny hills they are steeper ones.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> Bunny hills are usually the training hills,That's were u see something that looks like aftermath on the battlefield with people laying around in pain. Some resorts mark them green anyway although I don't think it can count as green. Actual green green is were you progress from bunny hills they are steeper ones.


Right - training hills.  I think the actual greens start when you get on a main lift. Unfortunately, many noobs or one-timers at my hill treat the greens as learning hills. Which makes it difficult when trying to get back down to the lodge after hitting the blacks all day. I remember one time feeling like I was being attacked by zombies, as I was dodging flailing and out of control people left and right. They finally moved the smaller terrain park from off of a green run to a blue which helps with congestion in that area and keeps me out of the area unless necessary. I do like doing some early morning "warm ups" on those greens when no one has really arrived yet and they are still nice and groomed. 


Edit: I realized greens are geared for beginners...but I feel like if it's your first time on a board/skis, take some time to gain awareness for your gear on the bunny hill.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> 1. Ride pow.
> 2. Fuck the system.
> 3. Follow TT into secret pow stashes.
> 
> ...


Phew, you almost forgot one.
See, nothin' to worry about.
TT's got your back.k:


TT


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

dsdavis said:


> That does make sense, radiomuse! I can't wait until I have that awareness of actually "being a snowboarder!"
> 
> I live in Philadelphia, and have only been to Blue Mountain.
> 
> ...


Do you have your own setup this year? I don't know anything about Blue Mountain - hopefully it's a bit better than the little virginee hills I ride.  It's a cool feeling when you realize you're finally riding the board instead of the board taking you for a ride.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Phew, you almost forgot one.
> See, nothin' to worry about.
> TT's got your back.k:
> 
> ...


Shhhhhhhhhh they're secret


----------



## GrizzlyBeast (Oct 18, 2014)

I want to be able to do some clean switch riding and transitions. SOmething like what this guy is doing on his fully cambered snowboard. It starts out with some advice on how to carve which is very helpful for beginners and intermediates. Its worth watching if you havent seen it. Enjoy!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvADH_dLb4w


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

GrizzlyBeast said:


> I want to be able to do some clean switch riding and transitions. SOmething like what this guy is doing on his fully cambered snowboard. It starts out with some advice on how to carve which is very helpful for beginners and intermediates. Its worth watching if you havent seen it. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvADH_dLb4w


Good video thanks.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Get Cork 5's down. 
Get out on a split board 10 days at least.
Ride lots of powder.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

to only ride in upstate ny
save money for a trip to colorado next year


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

GrizzlyBeast said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvADH_dLb4w


"That's dawg shit!" 



SkullAndXbones said:


> to only ride in upstate ny
> save money for a trip to colorado next year


One of those in-between years, huh?


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Get more than 1 day in! Last season I got 5-6 laps in (long story) but for this season Im planning a couple trips to Southeast and Colorado resorts.
I'd like to get better at rotations and then maybe be able to start lipsliding by the end of the season


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

wait till spring, but descend my 1st 14er... from the summit.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

lancemanly424 said:


> Get more than 1 day in! Last season I got 5-6 laps in (long story) but for this season Im planning a couple trips to Southeast and Colorado resorts.
> I'd like to get better at rotations and then maybe be able to start lipsliding by the end of the season


Lancemanly think your a shoe-in for at least getting more than 6 laps. I'll be taking a trip to Colorado myself, enjoy!


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Good video thanks.


Haha on a side note check out that dude YouTube channel where he rides a Black Snow at a resort. Shit had me LOLing for real dude.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Fewdfreak said:


> Haha on a side note check out that dude YouTube channel where he rides a Black Snow at a resort. Shit had me LOLing for real dude.


Yeah his board "reviews" were pretty funny...he's a decent rider for sure. He was tearing it up on those two garage sale boards.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Anticrobotic said:


> One of those in-between years, huh?


i'm not sure what that means lol but my student loan will finally be paid off soon so i'll be able to save that extra cash. it should be around an extra $1,800 for the year


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> Do you have your own setup this year? I don't know anything about Blue Mountain - hopefully it's a bit better than the little virginee hills I ride.  It's a cool feeling when you realize you're finally riding the board instead of the board taking you for a ride.


Blue mountain is largest vertical drop in PA. Approx. 900 feet. they have some of the better variety of terrain in PA. With the runs a bit longer than most Pocono resorts, still small by western standards. they also have a nice airbag if you are so inclined. My favorite run is the lazy mile, but I sympathize on the run from the lift near terrain park down to summit lodge it gets really packed most days and u find yourself dodging a wide line of riders and skiers out of control


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

first "full" street snowboard movie!

my goal is to not embarrass myself.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

GrizzlyBeast said:


> I want to be able to do some clean switch riding and transitions. SOmething like what this guy is doing on his fully cambered snowboard. It starts out with some advice on how to carve which is very helpful for beginners and intermediates. Its worth watching if you havent seen it. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvADH_dLb4w


With a negative angle on your back foot?????


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> With a negative angle on your back foot?????


For the grizz
:eyetwitch2:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> For the grizz
> :eyetwitch2:


Hahahaaaa!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm surprised the dude in that video isn't wearing a ruroc.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Deacon said:


> I'm surprised the dude in that video isn't wearing a ruroc.


He only wears that when he Dual Boards!!!!!

Just incase his Backcountry Brake engages while he's in the Park!!!!!


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Lancemanly think your a shoe-in for at least getting more than 6 laps. I'll be taking a trip to Colorado myself, enjoy!


Oh I'm definitely going to get some good time in this year. The problem last year was people bailed and my GF didnt want to pay for the equipment up there (the shop we were supposed to rent her stuff from was closed). (She needed everything they had everything). So I had to make it quick. Pretty lame but this season nothing is holding me back. :yahoo:
(We roadtripped from Atlanta to Sugar Mountain 4 hour drive up)
And have a blast in Co! I know I will!


----------

